# Messed up my wifes DInc2...



## heysmithy (Nov 14, 2012)

Man, Ive really screwed up now... I didn't back up the stock ROM, tried to root her phone using the HTC Sync method described here.

I successfully unlocked the bootloader and rooted, but still have S-ON. I have HBOOT ver 0.98, by the way.

Then after installing a Cyanogenmod 7.2 ROM through ClockworkMod Recovery (no errors there), the phone freezes on boot at the white screen with green HTC letters.

I tried flashing another ROM (several actually), but they all do the same thing. Freeze on the white boot screen, doesn't matter how long I wait.

So in an effort to get it back to stock, I tried flashing a stock RUU through the bootloader, and I get an error "Main version is older!". Checked my version through "fastboot getvar all" and the main version on phone is 6.01.605.05, so apparently I can't flash anything less than that. The latest version RUU that I've been able to find for download is 5.10.605.9.

Im fairly new to this, but I don't think I can use ADB commands without booting into the OS, is that right?

So in short:
-unable to boot to OS
-can't find a custom ROM that will boot
-can't use ADB commands to downgrade HBOOT or get S-OFF (or can I somehow?)
-can't flash an RUU because my phones version registering higher than anything I can find on the net

So does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Espionage Studio (Nov 14, 2012)

I go the same exact problem. Did all the steps, had the bootloader unlocked. Boots to a white HTC screen now and that is all I get. I would LOVE some help on this one too.


----------



## heysmithy (Nov 14, 2012)

Well it doesn't seem like anyone is coming to our rescue here. There might not be anything to be done anyway. I've got an old Droid X in a drawer somewhere that I'll have activated for her tomorrow. I guess the DInc2 is just going to remain bricked until someone publishes a higher version RUU.


----------



## nitsua98 (Nov 24, 2012)

It's because htcdev unlock only allows you to flash sense roms. Cm7 is aosp.To flash a sense Rom you have to flash it in recovery first, then extract the boot.IMG and flash the boot.img in hboot. I would recommend getting full s-off instead. To get to hboot pull the battery out, put it back in and hold vol down+power. Hope this helped you


----------

